
Ask HN: Connect the Dots - maDdj
Let me run you through a series of conversation I had with Impersonating Amex Employee and how my Identity is stolen,
The Amex employee gave his name as george and im going to put myself as X
George: Hi sir, we are calling from amex regarding a fraud swipe, we are calling to confirm if you did it?
X: No im driving right now and I am not the one, can you please mark that charge as fraud?
George: Sure, before that I see you are not enrolled in fraud alert services, I&#x27;m going to activate that for you, can you tell me a OTP which is being sent to you?
X: What, I do I know I should trust you. Let me call Amex myself and if they re-iterate what you said then I will take it from there.
George: Hold on sir, I can give you your SSN number for confirmation and he gave me my correct SSN number
X: ok I believe you( in my defense he gave out my freaking SSN Number)
George: Can you answer a security question for me?
X: I did( George knos my SSN,Email, phone, address, now my security ans)
George: Now i&#x27;m going to run down your transactions and let me know which are fraud
X: He ran down my recent transaction( has access to my transactions somehow)
George: Ok I have marked them as fraud
George: I am going to order a replacement and he gave me a tracking number and we are going to lock your account and give a temporary password
X: ok( by this time I get a message saying XXX amount is cash despense alert)
X: George, I see fraud alert on cash dispensing
George: Ya I will cancel it now(meanwhile I tried to enter the new password and it didnt go through)
X: I tried logging using temp password and it isnt letting me through
George: Let me reset it again now you will get another OTP for this, can you give me that
X: gave that
Call got terminated and cash was dispensed
X: so let me call amex again
======
maDdj
This time a woman names debbie spoke, Debbie: Hi sir, how can i help you, X:
explains everything Debbie: seems like one of our representative, so sir can
you answer this security question? X: I did Debbie: thank you for
confirmation. I see your account is locked and good that you called us because
our input is necessary to unlock it, so I'm going to ask few questions asked
me where I work, whats my salary, where im based out of what type of apartment
I live in X: why are you asking such questions? Debbie: It is necessary for us
to ask certain questions to understand if you are eligible to hold onto the
account X: ok, so can you reset my account, the older password isnt working
Debbie: Sir try after 15 mins for the systems to get synced up and hung up the
call X: tried amex again This time Im gonna call him as agent and he is from
fraud team X: explains everything about both the calls. agent: Sir I see you
made the cash despense and your account is not locked, nobody ordered for a
new card X: I explain him from start about all that happened agent: very sorry
sir. I will go ahead and mark the transaction as fraud and will lock your
account and will send out a new one.( this time i got email confirmation of
new card being processed.) X: can you please put my account in high risk as I
believe my personal information including my SSN is stolen. agent: Yes sir we
will take care of it Note: George, Debbie, Agent all spoke from the same phone
number Now I just couldnt figure out how george has access to all my
information including a way to reconstruct my card Am i being watched? I know
I'm hacked for sure. What can I do to prevent futher damange and also help me
connect the dot I would understand if someone has my ssn info or did a cash
dispence separately(because someone has to read my card from somewhere I
swipped) Doing both is what is scaring me, is someone watching me like a
thriller movie?

------
maDdj
Due to character limitation had to paste the other half in comments, please do
read through

~~~
thinkingemote
Any chance you could edit to help the formatting? Might be easier on the eyes.

